# Taking Melanotan abroad with you??



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone done this? is it possible or would it denature too much during transport unless your going somewhere really cold..


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

buy an insulin pack.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool, never knew they existed and keep it cold for 48hr. enough time to get it into the minibar fridge then. lol


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

massmansteve said:


> Cool, never knew they existed and keep it cold for 48hr. enough time to get it into the minibar fridge then. lol


 :thumbup1:

fyi, thats not the proper name, the proper name escaped me but i knew youd get my drift:thumbup1:


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

What's the need in taking it away with you? How long you going for?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Havent got time to pre-load and going in 2 days for a bit of sun  do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Depends how well you tan. If you take 1mg a day starting from today it should make a difference in your colour but doubt it will stop you from burning if you suffer from it.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

im just taking mine away with me this year unmixed and mixing it when im over there because we got a fidge in our room, helped me get a belta tan last year without having to sit in the sun for hours on end and use loads of sun oils


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Doesnt it need to be kept cold when its unmixed also? cant get a slin cooler pack anywhere


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I think the degrading with heat is much overrated with MTII. I had a bottle mixed and left out of the fridge for months and it didnt seem to loose any potency at all.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh it should be fine. Personally wouldn't mix until i was over there but as said above i've used stuff that was mixed months ago and it was fine. Think when it comes into the country they don't send them all with coolpacks.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice one guys, ill just start when it comes tommorrow and try 1mg each night before i go, then ED when im out there. Was thinking to mix it there but then i wont be able to get a few mg in me before i get into the sun. Thanks for the replies


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

started dosing up before the trip, messed up and did 2mg yesterday though. OMG big mistake was up all night with a hard. LOL.. no other side affects thankfully. looking forward to this tan


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i mixed mine before i went last year worked fine got hell of a tan!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

thats gonna be my plan fella. looking forward to a belter of a tan with any luck


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Worked a treat. defo didnt degrade, the fearous erections lasted the whole trip. lol

only other side affect was couple moles increased in size and lots more beauty spots


----------

